# Help!! Can't find breeder in Colorado !!



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

I cannot find any kiko breeders in Colorado !! Doesn't matter where in Colorado , so let me know if you are in Colorado and have Kikos or knows someone who does


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Seems like I saw a Kiko breeder in Montrose. SeaCat farms. Google should bring you to the website. Also, recently there was a full blood buck for sale in Glenwood Springs. (Western slope craigslist). Good luck!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

COgoatLover25 said:


> I cannot find any kiko breeders in Colorado !! Doesn't matter where in Colorado , so let me know if you are in Colorado and have Kikos or knows someone who does


LG Boers in Gill, Colorado. I know the name is misleading, but he has some good Kiko's.

http://www.lgboers.com

Here are some more.

http://www.kikogoats.com/files/6413/5398/0061/ColandConn.pdf


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

GoatCrazy said:


> LG Boers in Gill, Colorado. I know the name is misleading, but he has some good Kiko's.
> 
> http://www.lgboers.com
> 
> ...


OMG ! Did I just read that Goatcrazy recommended someone who sells boers? OMG
Lol


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

COgoatLover25 said:


> OMG ! Did I just read that Goatcrazy recommended someone who sells boers? OMG
> Lol


Smarty pants!  :laugh:

Added advantage with Les McAlevy - Quite a few of his goats have Golden Boy genetics in their backgrounds.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I was going to tel you the same Kiko breeders as Goatcrazy did.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

GoatCrazy said:


> Smarty pants!  :laugh:
> 
> Added advantage with Les McAlevy - Quite a few of his goats have Golden Boy genetics in their backgrounds.


I don't know much about genetics so can you tell me what's good about golden boy genetics ?


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

In a nutshell - everything! Here is a little about him. It's not the article I was looking for - I don't seem to be able to find that one. Les owned Golden Boy at one time, so if/when you call him ask him.

I guess it would help if I included the article!

http://cowponyranchkikos.com/custom2.html


----------

